# 'Blank' Banners and Icons



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Here is the start of what I have been drawing. Whatever I place in here are free to whoever wants to use them. Just save them/ resize to your need and paint away. That being said I would appreciate that, IF you use one, please post a picture of your finnished Banner or Icon. I would like to see how they turn out. When I get more drawn I will re-use this thread. These are also in my gallery and they're bigger there if you double click the pics. 

If you encounter any problim with these ( like: resizeing them and the drawings look fuzzy, anything at all) let me know either in the thread or PM and I will adjust fire on my end. If you have any requests PM me. I know that this batch is crooked, I didn't want to rip them out of my pad.









Smaller ones...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

would you be willing to do me a full set of banners one for each warhammer fantasy army? im willing to pay you for it, either in money or models ?


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

I don't know much about WFB but I can attempt it. How many armies are in WFB? or I can get a line up of the diff armies online. They might take me a bit depending on how detailed you want them. how big do you want them drawn?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the same size as the smaller ones above will be great and there are fifteen armies, they dont need to be elaborate, and they dont even need to be colour they just need to be uniform in size and easy to identify each army you could use the banner designs from the model range as "inspiration".
Like i say if you can that would be cool and i will pay you


----------

